# Lump alont horse's neck one side



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

Honestly I don't know. Is there any exterior signs of puncture? Is it hard or soft? Could be a cyst?


----------



## joseeandjade11 (Oct 12, 2012)

No signs of puncture at all if you don't touch you barely know it's there unless you look straight in front of her you can see that the left side of her neck is bigger, not equal as her right side. Umm the texture is hard to tell, it's not hard but it's not soft either, kind of in the middle? Ill research cysts and see what information they tell me, thank you


----------



## Misty'sGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

If you google "lump on horse's neck" you get HEAPS of results but I'm a bit busy to read through them at the moment, so I recommend you have a look yourself and see what you find! Hopefully not serious!


----------



## joseeandjade11 (Oct 12, 2012)

i have searched a little bit but all i seem to find is lump from insect bites or flies but it's winter time, so no way it can be due to insects, it's gotta be something else. I sure hope it's not serious there's no vet nearby


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I had something similar come up on my guy last year, but his was a but bigger. The vet just told me it was a granuloma after he lanced it and found there was nothing that would drain. He wasn't tender to it and it never seemed to bother him at all.

I'd just keep a close eye on it for a little while since you dont have a vet nearby. If it gets worse or doesn't go away I'd definitely call a vet though.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I was told it's a good sign if you can move it all around.


----------



## joseeandjade11 (Oct 12, 2012)

i haven't tried moving it though... im going to see her tomorrow ill take a closer look for sure. Im also thinking muscle knot since it's right on the muscle. Someone told me that maybe i overworked her more on one side and she has developed muscles more on that side but im not too sure about that. 
I will also try massaging her neck and see her reaction


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

could it be a from a kick? is she with other horses?


----------



## joseeandjade11 (Oct 12, 2012)

Spotted said:


> could it be a from a kick? is she with other horses?


Yes being kicked is also a good possibility because she's in a field with a big amount of horses... Somehow i don't get the feeling it's from a kick but it's possible ill check again today and will keep you posted!


----------



## joseeandjade11 (Oct 12, 2012)

Alright, so i was able to check again and it seems like i can't feel it as much as i could like last saturday. I asked my coach to feel both sides if they were equal, she says she doesn't feel any difference except that her muscles are very well developed on both sides. (could be because i flex her neck a lot both sides) So anyhow it is a could possibility that she has this muscle more built up than the other. I massaged her neck and touched everyone and she gave me no sign of pain at all.


----------

